# Aunts Old Watch Info



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

hi iam going to admit now :dontgetit: that my knowlege of watches can bu written on a stamp with a marker pen :blink:

I have a pocket watch which i found when clearing my aunts house earlier this year and was wondering if anyone could help me to identifie it  Here we go for a description its about 2"diameter and gold in colour, the glass opens on a hindge at the bottom being the opposite end to the winder at the top.It has plain numbers 1-12 :russian_roulette: with like a second counter i think. The back has 2 covers which hindge at the bottom,the first has MOON TRADE MARK ALD DENNISON WATCH CASE CO 322951, and the second casewhich lets u get inside the workings has ENGLISH MAKE GUARANTEED TO BE MADE OF TWO PLATES OF GOLD WITH PLATE OF COMPOSITION BETWEEN AND TO WEAR 20 YEARS 322951 12. h: Theres more, the gubbings has labradore on it and looks very very complicated. There are no other marks,dates or anything else.  I would be very greatful if anyone could shed some light on this watch for me :thumbup: thanks.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello and welcome.

A verbal description alone is something of a needle in a haystack. A few photographs would make all the difference between getting an educated guess and a comprehensive, accurate and informative answer from our forum experts.

Look forward to seeing the images. 

Julian L


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, pictures would be VERY helpful!

Andreas


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to put the pictures on


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dee said:


> can anyone tell me how to put the pictures on


Hints & Tips forum, second pinned article. You will need to subscribe to a photo sharing site, e.g. photobucket, to host your images.

Took me a couple of hours and a false start, but very satisfying when your first image pops up on the forum

Good luck

Julian L


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dee said:


> can anyone tell me how to put the pictures on


Hello Dee,

Welcome to the forum. If you go to "Hints and Tips", and click there to open that page, you'll see a "Pinned" topic second from the top telling you how to upload pictures to the forum.

Basically, take the piccie, make sure it's ok, upload it to photobucket or some other similar host website, (or your own website if you have one) and then place a link to the picture on the forum. :yes:

HTH a bit


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello again here we go for some pics i think


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dee said:


> Hello again here we go for some pics i think


Dee,

Sorry, but nothing seen my end. Which image hosting site are you using ?

Julian L


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

:wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :taz: :taz: :cry2: :cry2: cant do it? going to get my friend who built my computer for me as he didnt make it easy enough for me to use :huh: at some point this year i will get some pics up?had a go as i am a user of fotothing but wouldnt exsept the URL IMG thingy.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dee said:


> :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :taz: :taz: :cry2: :cry2: cant do it? going to get my friend who built my computer for me as he didnt make it easy enough for me to use :huh: at some point this year i will get some pics up?had a go as i am a user of fotothing but wouldnt exsept the URL IMG thingy.


Dee,

If I get a bit of time this afternoon I'll join fotothing and see if there is an obvious solution (need to be obvious for me to find it :lol: ).

Keep the faith.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Here we go ...............

.................... no we don't.

Managed to upload an image to fotothing site - but can't seem to work out how to get it to appear in a forum post !!!!!!!


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> Here we go ...............
> 
> .................... no we don't.
> 
> Managed to upload an image to fotothing site - but can't seem to work out how to get it to appear in a forum post !!!!!!!


julian

i will put the pictures on fotothing for now until i can get them on here. If you look at bubblelock pictures or the newest you will see the pictures of the watch


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bingo :thumbup: . Using the 'insert image' icon and editing the location address of the image

from:-










to :-

http://fotothing.com/photos/474/4747db5fde...06e6ac398ec.jpg

End result ..............................










Hope to see watch image by tea-time  .

Julian L

P.S. Only edit the beginnning and the end of the address - the ... in the middle is just to save space.


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

'http://www.fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d2acc0aba85014f8dbebb96.jpg'


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

http://.fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d2acc0aba85014f8dbebb96.jpg


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

OBO Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

dee said:


> http://.fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d2acc0aba85014f8dbebb96.jpg


whats going on? :huh:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee,

You need to use the insert image icon and then edit the address.

Line of icons just above the text entry box, seventh icon from the left hand side (between the two icons with green plus signs on them.

Soooooooooooo close now.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dee said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > http://.fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d2acc0aba85014f8dbebb96.jpg
> ...


See my latest post re use if insert image icon and also edit out the full stop to the left of 'fotothing.com/....'


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


http://fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d...a85014f8dbebb96


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee,

From your post @ 12:31 the image location is copied from the site as ...

'http://www.fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d2acc0aba85014f8dbebb96.jpg'

In the RLT forum start a new post and enter your text up to where you want the image to be.

Press enter to start a new line and then click on the 'Insert Image' icon, a box appears with http:// highlighted in blue .... enter the address you copied from the foto site (as above) and then edit down to ... (it wont appear underlines as in the example below)

http://fotothing.com/photos/f4d/f4d174661d...14f8dbebb96.jpg

and the following image should be displayed when you click on 'preview post'










It HAS to work because I've just done it. Keep going, you're within a gnats whisker.

Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dee,

Apologies, I don't seem to have helped. Hope I haven't put you off trying.

Regards

Julian L


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> Dee,
> 
> Apologies, I don't seem to have helped. Hope I haven't put you off trying.
> 
> ...


morning julian iam more than happy with your help  had a spot of connection trouble on my computer and couldnt get on until 9:00pm will try after work as iam feeling confident today :huh: thanks Dee


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Labrador is a brand name for Omega watches! You have an Omega!

This one seems to be the calibre 23J, I have got a very similar to your watch.

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

And by the way:

This regulator in the movement (with this snail wheel) is patented:

CH-31050 "Raquetterie pour montres"

by: "SociÃ©tÃ© Anonyme Louis Brandt & FrÃ¨re Ã Bienne"

10th May 1904










Andreas


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You should learn at least one new thing each day! Labradore is an Omega brand name! Thank you Andreas. A piece of useful information for future reference. :yes:

Had one once - only it was a dog, a labrador! :lol: The dog was a bit thick, he set himself on fire by laying down in front of the open fireplace too close







Mrs Mel had to pour a cup of tea over his bum to put the flames out.  He had a bald spot till the end of his days, about 14 years later. A much loved member of the family!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

*lol* A dog with a "burn-out-syndrome"...

Andreas


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

http://fotothing.com/photos/2d8/2d87b26c5a...6186c969144.jpg


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

dee said:


> http://fotothing.com/photos/2d8/2d87b26c5a...6186c969144.jpg


O.K. Link works and photo appears when clicked on. Did you use the 'Insert Image' icon?

Julian L


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like a nice watch, but the face is incredibly plain...

But Omegas are nice.


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2008)

At last i have managed to get on without my computer freezing  i hope people dont think i am ignornent as i have had a lot of trouble with so called modern technoligy? Can anyone help with what the writing means on the watch as in my first post? And any idea of the age as iam supprised there is no date marked, as my aunt being 100 cant remember all that well


----------

